

Show HN: My Weekend Project (Turn a website into a set of PDF's) - rposborne
http://pdfthisdomain.com/

======
sparknlaunch12
Cool. Can you download pdf or do you have to email it to yourself?

~~~
rposborne
Currently it's download only due to the fact that PDF's take a decent amount
of time to render.

